# Yashica FX-2 issue



## junior88 (Sep 7, 2011)

:x

My dad gave me his old Yashica FX-2 to use for photo class this year, and I love it, but it has one issue..

When I shoot at 1/60, the shutter sticks and I have to advance the film and hit the shutter button again. 

Is there a fix for this? Any tips would be mucho appreciated.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmm, only at 1/60s?
That happens to be the flash sync speed.

Sounds like a mechanical problem ... I do not think there is much you can do to correct this without having it serviced.


----------

